# Water Softners and Brine Tanks



## ggallagher1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking for help, I have been contracted to help a large coastal condo complex solve a problem. They keep the water softner tanks and brine tank in a utility room that has electrical, generators and other machinery. They recently had a very costly accident when the brine tank overflowed and ate away the concrete which was structural. They are worried that in may happen again and they are worried about the salt fumes and whether it can damage the electrical and other machinery in this room.
Should the brine tank be in a waterproof basin with a auto pump? Should it be totaly sealed off in its own room (ventilated) seperate from the electrical and machinery? Are the fumes dangerous?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

